# Batrylnot helping sick budgie



## vikic (May 12, 2015)

I am so worried about my budgie. I have to take him back to the vets tomorrow, they are not avian vets due to personal reasons. But I always make sure the birds are looked after, warm, food water etc they have a better life than me I think 

But my budgie is suffering and I don't know what to do, the vets want to put him under general anesthesia to perform more tests and keep him in the hospital but I don't know if he will survive it. I haven't been reading good stories about GA and budgies. What are your thoughts on that?

I took him yesterday because he has this squeaking/ scratching when he is breathing for the last 3/4 days, he can't chirp either. They prescribed him baytril spelling? I gave him some last night and this morning in his water and this afternoon I found him trying to be sick, shaking his head and stretching his neck etc, Except he can't bring anything up. I am not convinced he has an infection, I believe it is more a blockage or heaven forbid, a tumor. I called the vet and told them and they told me to stop giving him baytril and bring him in tomorrow morning at 10am. Which I will.

I just feel like I am prolonging his pain and I don't know what to do. I like the vets they are nice and everything and considering I can only pay in donations they are great, they do have a small animal hospital there and I assume that is where Winston will be treated, they will be used to treating small animals which is good I guess.

I don't really know what I am trying to ask here I just need to talk. And advise on what to do with him, what should I do? What tests do I ask for? Things like that, I want whats best for him, I know I might have to face the fact that he will probably die but I don't want him to, they have been like life support for me over the last year or so, I wish could do more for him, and I get the horrible feeling that I am going to loose Winston


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that your bird is ill. I have used Baytril numerous times for my birds but not in the water, the form of Baytril I use goes right in the mouth with a small syringe. When it is in the water you can never be quite sure if the bird is getting an adequate dose to confront the problem. Even giving it right into the mouth it can take a few days to see an improvement. Antibiotics can also be given by injection by the vet. If he is trying to vomit there are meds that can be given to control that. Did the vet do a throat swab on your bird or check for mucus in the mouth and throat or do a fecal smear to check for bacteria?


----------



## vikic (May 12, 2015)

Cody said:


> Sorry to hear that your bird is ill. I have used Baytril numerous times for my birds but not in the water, the form of Baytril I use goes right in the mouth with a small syringe. When it is in the water you can never be quite sure if the bird is getting an adequate dose to confront the problem. Even giving it right into the mouth it can take a few days to see an improvement. Antibiotics can also be given by injection by the vet. If he is trying to vomit there are meds that can be given to control that. Did the vet do a throat swab on your bird or check for mucus in the mouth and throat or do a fecal smear to check for bacteria?


No they only gave him a physical exam to check for lumps, they didn't take any tests that day, they want me to go back tomorrow, I suppose they will do those tests tomorrow under general aneasthetic. I don't know why he has to be knocked out for it, I have seen plenty of vets doing it on youtube and stuff.

Anyway they gave me the water based one because I can't handle him, he is so scared of humans, it took me 2 hours to catch him yesterday and i hate stressing him out


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A fecal smear is a simple test and only requires some fresh droppings, I don't know what tests they plan on doing but I would certainly question them about GA and why they feel it is necessary, it seems that it would be too dangerous if he is very ill.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Administering medication via water is a hit-or-miss endeavor -- you are never sure how much your budgie is actually ingesting.

I've used Baytril administered twice a day via syringe (basically forcing the budgie to open it's mouth and swallow the liquid). It generally takes a few days before you see results.

I would suggest you read through the information in this thread, make a list of your questions/concerns and talk to the vet in detail before you make a determination as to whether to have general anesthesia administered to Winston.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

Wishing you and little Winston all the best. Please be sure to update us in this thread.*


----------



## vikic (May 12, 2015)

Cody said:


> A fecal smear is a simple test and only requires some fresh droppings, I don't know what tests they plan on doing but I would certainly question them about GA and why they feel it is necessary, it seems that it would be too dangerous if he is very ill.


Should I collect some of his poop to take back with with me? I have a sterile container that my GP gave me a while ago for some ehm "wee" tests, but I didn't use it and I haven't opened it.

I have just seen the vets, they told me to continue the batryl and bring him in on Monday. It was a different vet to the last one.

He seems okay today, I watched him all of last night, I didn't sleep. He wasn't sick, still squeaking but the squeaking was quieter than it was the last few days.

What is a normal amount for a budgie to drink? Winston drinks around 3 times a day and Charlie drinks about the same.

I took away their calcium and mineral bars is this the right thing to do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When I take my birds to the vet I line the bottom of the carrier with clean paper towels and there will usually be a few fresh droppings for the vet to take and test. They need to be really fresh for testing and if you collect them they may end up being too dry as they do dry up pretty fast. 
If you see your bird drinking 3 times a day that's good,at least you know he is getting some of the Baytril that is in the water. I sometimes wonder if mine drink at all as I hardly ever see them drinking. My birds get fresh veggies every day so they are getting fluid intake through the veggies also.
I hope Winston continues to improve.


----------

